# english drinking



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

hiya

I am so fed up with the drinking culture here in the UK, it drives me mad!!! Why is there this constant banging pressure to drink yourself stupid every time you go out at night :?: :!: :?:

Why cant i go out, enjoy the company of my friends and drinks coke, or maybe one beer. I snapped today at some friends for constantly harassing me about not drinking, no dont get me wrong, they are good boys but my god it wore me down. I feel bad for letting myself snap and we made up after but i cant wait to emmigrate to some other country without this constant pressure.

Sorry for the rant, but this country sucks :shock:


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry...its the same here in the good old USA...society has become so centered around alcohol and sex, it is disgusting honestly. I have very strong views on sex and with my DP and Depression can't drink, or at least am not supposed to. Why is it that we feel "weird" or out of place or wrong for ordering a coke or water at the bar? Why do we feel embarassed. Again, I blame society and the media. It sucks. And it's sad.

Kelson


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Why? Because drinking is the bee's knees. If I could ever have as much as I did pre-DP when I would go out and get wasted four nights a week, go to frat parties and take home freshman sluts :wink: , and do it all over the again the next day, I would. Unfortunately, I have DP and I can't.

Yeah, this culture sucks too when it comes to drinking unless you have a girlfriend (providing you still have emotions) and you have plenty of fun staying in and renting a movie. I guess I could always make friends with the Bible beaters who don't drink, but I would feel guilty given my past and current vices.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

When you don't drink or can't drink, you see drinking and drunk people for what they really are. That is a bunch of idiots polluting their brains with chemicals and acting like pathetic weasels. However, while this is a keen observation, it's probably just jealousy speaking. You know deep down in your heart that it would be fun to go out and get shart faced krunk. You were like that once and it was a blast. In the end though, drinking leads nowhere. It does nothing but give you an hour or two of tranquility. And over indulgence is way too easy and that leads to horrific consequences.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

True, I did used to enjoy getting pissed with mates but I never used to get as pissed as many around me, but going out and drinking you do realise what arsehols some people are on drink. Dont get me wrong though, I do miss not having to worry about drinking increasing my dr but now I realise that I dont need chemicals to feel good (although dr makes me feel bad more than good) but I do enjoy being with people, enjoying their company without the need for alcohol and I feel more secure in myself for doing this.

This country is awful though, walking back from the pub at night it is embarassing to see that everyone, I MEAN EVERYONE is drunk, stumbling around fighting. Quite sad really, esecially thinking about what ive done in my past, but never mind, i think my mates got the point yesterday so wont pester me anymore about it.

Now come on the northern hemisphere in the tsunami charity rugby match today!!!


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

For the record, going out and getting wasted, grinding with a girl, sticking your tongue down her throat before you even know her name, is wrong, pointless, and quite boring. I've done it all, and to be honest, at the age of twenty I'm already fed up with it.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah and we girls are sick of you drunk guys approaching us!!! :lol:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It sucks being around wasted people when you are sober. They are annoying. That's why sober people aren't meant to hang around drunks.

Drinking never got old for me until I started feeling worn down. Then, I would take a few days off and start over again. I say, if you are a functional alcoholic, and it doesn't strain relationships, family, or work in any manner, then go for it. I guess that's how I used to be. And it was fun. Of course, there comes a time when one must grow up, when one gets married or has kids, and you can't afford to get wasted all the time.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

drinking always used to put me on a high but i turned into one of those miserable drunks and it wasnt good.....if you can keep your drinking to just one night a week and limit what you drink its much more enjoyable


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, there is a drinking culture in this country and it's getting worse. We, and the Americans, differ from the continental europeans because their idea of socialising is usually based around food, eating out, not drinking. I say continental europeans, but of course this doesn't include the Scandinavians, especially the Finns, who are stupendously drunk most of the time, just like us. Perhaps even more so.

I see no problem in social drinking. It's when you sit at home on your own drinking two litres of cheap cider on a tuesday night, to either relieve boredom or anxiety, that you might have to think again. Not that I've done that of course. Cough. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

I suppose that the reason everybody's so miserable is because we need to numb our misery with aclohol, which makes us more miserable and what's more, wastes our time...

I saw a great post to an R. Crumb article in the Gaurdian that Neil Gaiman posted in his blog, and it heartened me to see the universality of self-generated human suffering and above all...drugs don't help...but such people often collapse in spectacular endings or rise above their former pitiable situations but stay depressed.

For the record, I haven't drank or done any drugs for a long period of time, and I was a light drinker...I am something of an introvert and wallflower.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Going out with friends and drinking a reasonable amount is hella fun

everything in moderation

sometimes we like to think we're above those grossly human drunk weasels but you know what we're not so everybody strip down and party!


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Drinking minimises DP for me (and 'makes me more human' as someone told me) so ive always kind of liked it, but then again hangovers from getting grossly drunk have provoked some of the worst experiences ive ever had. I could swear ive almost died more than once, or it felt that way.

Ive really cut down over the last year or so, but thats more because...well i dont know, i just dont go out anymore.

Yeah the UKs definately pretty bad for stupid levels of late night drunken behaviour and fighting on the streets etc, but maybe its worth remembering that its been like that on and off since Shakespeares time. Nothing new, its just a new incarnation of an old problem.

In fact its surely just symptomatic of deeper and more pervasive problems (broken homes, spiritual vacuity, dead end jobs and meaningless existences... but then that may just be me :? ).


----------

